# New shorts = new bike



## Mulgogy (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi everyone! been lurking for awhile but figured id join and contribute! Went to the LBS today for some shorts and wound up ordering a 15' Tarmac Sport in Gallardo Orange/ Black. hooray for tax free weekend here in Mass.

Arrived today!


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Awesome, Congrats! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

So, What shorts did you get?


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mulgogy said:


> lol I forgot to grab the shorts and random items I actually went to the store for. Ill grab them when the bike arrives.


LMAO.

Sounds like you need to go and buy another pair of "shorts".


----------



## Mulgogy (Aug 14, 2014)

lol I forgot to grab the shorts and random items I actually went to the store for. Ill grab them when the bike arrives.


----------



## Mulgogy (Aug 14, 2014)

Arrived today, photos dont do the color justice! Quick iphone shot this evening. break in tomorrow! Added the photo to the first post.


----------



## geomel108 (Dec 6, 2011)

Congrats and enjoy!! I've seen that same color on the 15' Venge, looks amazing in person!!


----------



## brianb21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Looks great enjoy it!


----------



## Crispyraisin (Nov 19, 2013)

That really looks nice. Princeton colors!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks great... my LBS has the same model in stock, very nice colors. how are you liking the new 105?


----------



## Mulgogy (Aug 14, 2014)

Rich, Ill let you know. Going out today, havnt ridden it yet short of a couple around the block trips.


----------



## Tranzition (Jul 31, 2012)

Love that color! Wish they offered it for the Roubaix.


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

Beautiful color !!


----------

